# Arafat Was Probably Poisoned



## RetPara (Nov 7, 2013)

Arafat was one of the premier terrorists of modern times.   But, he was resilient as hell.  Every time it looked like he was done... he came back... except this time.

Professionally I followed and studied his career for years.  While many others are pointing at the Israelis for this...  his wife isn't.  She knows better.  Yasir was the only individual that could unite the Palestinians instead of the fragmented leadership between Gaza and the West Bank.  Into that plays internal PLO politics, Iran with its own internal Islamic politics.  

So to put it succinctly; the line of people who would like to knock Yasir is damn near as long as the CSM's and 1SG's who have wanted to kick my ass over the years....  

Plunoium 210 is a byproduct of nuclear processing and toxic.  It has to be *ingested* in some quantity over a period of time.  So that meant that someone in his inner circle was part of this.  It had to be pretty specific to HIS food and water....  (Why you should never take candy from strangers....)

So we have a LARGE pool of suspects, but a limited pool of those who would have access to the Polonium well over ten years ago.  The Iranians or one of their factions top the list.  They had enough of a nuclear program, access to former KGB and Chechnya fellow travelers to do this.   Some of the Christian Phalangist groups from Lebanon/Syria could...  Syria had Uncle Saddams nuke program by then...  

I discount the Israelis...  Too damn subtle.  Not their style.

This is going to be one of those murder mysteries that has more staying power than the Ripper murders.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/07/w...supports-theory-arafat-was-poisoned.html?_r=0


----------



## AWP (Nov 7, 2013)

I've seen the rumblings over this, the multiple autopsies, etc. Yeah, this was an inside job, but it couldn't have happened to a nice guy.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 7, 2013)

Dexter......?!!!!?


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2013)

They will never admit to it being an inside job.

Blame the Jews, kind of like Dems blaming Bush for everything bad.


----------



## elle (Nov 7, 2013)

Ringo Starr is still alive to play Yasir in the movie!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 7, 2013)

Good.  Well-deserved.


----------



## pardus (Nov 7, 2013)

News of this made my day. I also immediately thought that this was probably not an Israeli action. We all know who has used Polonium to good effect in the past and the close friends they have in the region...


----------

